# New happy puppy...but won't eat?



## Nick&Vic (Mar 9, 2011)

We just got a 3-4 month old white GSD from a shelter. Since we got her yesterday her behavior hasn't changed till today when she wasn't interested in treats or her dog food. Yesterday she loved the treats and ate the dog food. Today she is still a very happy energetic pup tho. Why is she disinterested with food right now? Going to try again this afternoon


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not an expert . . . hopefully lots of others with more experience will probably jump in but here's my two cents worth . . . your new puppy is adjusting to a bunch of changes and that might be affecting her appetite. Just keep reassuring her and helping her get settled into your home and if she still isn't eating in another day or two you might want to have your vet check her out. When we got Ridley at 9 months it took him several days to settle into living with us (I literally stood in the yard for hours on multiple occassions thinking surely he's going to do his business this time!).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you know what the shelter was feeding her, and if her appetite was good on it? I would get some of whatever the shelter had her on, and then transition her to the food you want her to be eating.

And absolutely, she is probably still adjusting to her new surroundings, I would think. But I am not an expert either.


----------

